# Help ID This Tokarev Pistol



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Take a look at the pictures, and tell me what you guys think. To me, this looks like an original Russian Tokarev 7.62x25 pistol. I know virtually nothing about these types of guns, and there is not much information on them in the reference books I have on my library shelf. There are no import markings on this pistol, it is date coded 1941, the grips appear original (I think.....but don't really know) and there is not much left of the finish, so it looks to me like it may very well be all original with the original finish (or what's left of it). With a three digit 8xx serial number, I'm guessing that it is a very early mfg Tokarev. Maybe a WWII, Korean War, or Vietnam War bring-back? The top of the slide has matching numbers: the same markings, serial number, and date code as appear on the left side of the frame. 

What do you guys think? And what do you think It might be worth? (There were no Russian Tokarevs at all listed on GunBroker when I just looked.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's a Russian-made Model TT-33 Tokarev, in original (as-issued) condition.
Many imported Tokarevs have had a safety lever added to them, to suit US laws. Yours doesn't have that.

The two Russian-language letters (approximate values "ee" and "dj") which precede the numbers may be part of the serial number.
Its manufacture date, 1941, indicates that it was made early in WW2. I believe that the star indicates military issue, but I don't know for certain.
The grips look original. Don't try to remove them, because the plastic may be quite fragile. (They unhook from inside of the grip.)

There seem to be no added German markings, so it wasn't captured by the Nazis.
It may have been used in both WW2 and in some subsequent conflict. But how would one know?

Value ranges from about $650.00, down to $100.00.
Yours seems to be in pretty good condition, and it's historically interesting, so that might keep its price on the high side.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

TT pistol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It is a Russian TT-33, and must be a bring back. Steve is right about the safety, the imported ones had a safety added to the left rear of the gun.


----------



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help with this one, guys! I have another gun in the Browning section that I need help identifying. Browning experts please go take a look!


----------

